# SOCCER-HELP! 3 way money line.



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 10, 2016)

So I got a $10 free bet and I chose to bet on Romania vs France cause Romania sounds bad ass. I don't know anything at all about soccer and usually only bet money lines and maybe a parlay in Basketball or Football. So. Aft I placed the bet I realize it's $10 for $95 which is pretty extreme. I realize it's a long shot. 

Can anyone explain this bet to me and what needs to happen for me to win? Thanks. 

Date
Jun 9, 2016
Time
3:56 PM
Reference
#####
Placed by
Web
Risk
$10.00
To Win
$95.00
Single ######

Soccer - Euro 2016, Group A - 3-Way Moneyline

France vs Romania

Romania 0.0 (+950) Jun 10, 201612:00PM

Thanks a million and party on dudes.


----------



## Morphote (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't bet on soccer unless you know the teams. Romania hasn't been good since about 1994. France has a stacked team but has underperformed since about 2000. Romania has a decent team now but on paper France should beat them any day of the week. Where did you place this bet? 

M.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

Havent kept up with it much lately, but used tp put some bets on. Biggest win I had was 220$ on a halftime score prediction, but I was always too scared of losing my cash to bet big.

I used to be a FAN, havn't been to a game in a wile though, but down under I was THE brisbane roar fc supporter.


----------

